# Bachmann 4-6-0 loco chassis upgrade



## oldrk (Dec 25, 2013)

I have one of the original Bachmann 4-6-0s with the wireless remote control. I also have a slightly newer version. It's my understanding the chassis on these is not all that good. I see Bachmann has chassis for sale. Looks like there are a couple of different versions. Could I upgrade my remote control version and my slightly newer version with the chassis Bachmann is offering?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not 100% myself, but this thread may help out a bit 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/129883/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I hav3e replaced 2 of the chassis. They do fit but take a little modeling to make everything work.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Replacing the old battery R/C chassis will not work as an upgrade to the R/C. They are totally different. There will be no R/C. Rather, it will convert the battery R/C chassis to track power only.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The chassis will fit the 4-6-0. The modeler will have to do what is necessary to convert the new chassis to work with the battery system.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
For sure the chassis will fit the old battery R/C loco, but, the battery system uses 6 volts for operation. Trying to run a new Bachmann motor designed for up to 22 volts with the old 6 volt R/C is just not going to work. You cannot increase the battery R/C voltage either. 7.2 volts (nominal) is the limit the electronics can handle.


----------



## oldrk (Dec 25, 2013)

All I want to do is upgrade. The more expensive chassis looks to have more detail. I am assuming the cheaper chassis is a direct fit for the older models. And the more detailed version will take some extra work to make it fit. Does that sound right?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am assuming the cheaper chassis is a direct fit for the older models 
No. The original r/c Big Hauler locos were different from all subsequent track-powered locos. They had plastic wheels, etc. The chassis Bachmann sell today are track-powered and designed for the later locos. 

You can make the chassis fit an r/c Big Hauler, but it may take some work, and it won't be r/c-battery any longer like the original. 

The 'slightly newer' version will be a lot easier. It is track powered and the $30 chassis should be an easy fit. Try that first before you attempt the older model.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

To make it non-track powered, follow the same procedure the battery / rc people use. Disconnect the wheel pickups, and front axel pickups. And hook up the old battery/rc setup you want.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And hook up the old battery/rc setup you want. 
But, as noted above, the old r/c Big Hauler worked on 6-9V, which won't power a current track-power version of the chassis. 

My 4-6-0 had 2 x 7.2V battery packs in the boiler, giving 14.4V.


----------

